# Aaaaaaannnndd....We're Done.



## BrewDude (Nov 3, 2000)

http://www.motortrend.com/news/volkswagen-touareg-discontinued-u-s-market/


----------



## trbochrg (Dec 1, 2004)

I was wondering if with the new Three row Tiguan and the Atlas if it would mean the end of the Touareg. When I saw spy photos of the new Touareg it got me thinking that I was wrong. I guess not. Too bad, we love ours and can't see myself getting rid of it any time soon. If anything, we'd have replaced it with a new one in a couple of years. 

Oh well


----------



## Autoban (Dec 22, 2011)

Too bad. We of course love our T-regs, but if VW has only sold 1,630 in half a year, then I can see the logic of discontinuing the model. Of course the Diesel dilemma didn't help its sale. I guess I will keep my 2010 for as long as I can and then see what is available.

Juergen


----------



## Paroxetine (Jan 14, 2015)

It was expected with the new Tiguan, and the larger Atlas with a price lower than the Touareg


----------



## ribbit (Jun 4, 2012)

VW was never committed to the TREG no advertising, now losing the TDI issue, they only built it because they had the Cayenne factory production and could run the Touareg with very little extra cost and sell it like a poor mans Porsche. I love my 2012 and won't be trading it in on the diesel recall issue unless the payment is crazy high.


----------



## davidch (Jan 23, 2004)

Paroxetine said:


> It was expected with the new Tiguan, and the larger Atlas with a price lower than the Touareg


the new tiguan nor (and more specifically) the new atlas is no touareg... just because the average american does not recognize the differences does not make it so,,,:wave:


----------



## rcprato (Sep 14, 2007)

VW figures if you want a new Touareg you can go buy the Porsche, they don't care it is more $$$$$$$


----------



## Paroxetine (Jan 14, 2015)

davidch said:


> the new tiguan nor (and more specifically) the new atlas is no touareg... just because the average american does not recognize the differences does not make it so,,,:wave:


At the end of the day, it's all about what the average American wants. With a price tag starting at $50K, it is an overpriced VW.


----------



## crtdimark (Sep 2, 2011)

Paroxetine said:


> At the end of the day, it's all about what the average American wants. With a price tag starting at $50K, it is an overpriced VW.


Sure sounds like you havent owned a touareg....you call it over priced i call even with the rest of the market....having owned one for over a year and driven may suvs...atlas and tig included....they arent even remotely on the same level...the touareg is so refined and well made its just like no other suv in its price range. Before i bought mine i looked at bmw x5s and the touareg is much nicer then the comparable x5s in the 2011-2013. 

Vw wont get mine, its amazing and has been flawless, and mines a total animal.


----------



## Paroxetine (Jan 14, 2015)

crtdimark said:


> Sure sounds like you havent owned a touareg....you call it over priced i call even with the rest of the market....having owned one for over a year and driven may suvs...atlas and tig included....they arent even remotely on the same level...the touareg is so refined and well made its just like no other suv in its price range. Before i bought mine i looked at bmw x5s and the touareg is much nicer then the comparable x5s in the 2011-2013.
> 
> Vw wont get mine, its amazing and has been flawless, and mines a total animal.



The V6 Atlas has the same engine as the Touareg, but costs only $32K. Who would pay $20K more for an outdated Touareg that is much smaller? VW made the smart decision to cut it from their lineup.


----------



## rcprato (Sep 14, 2007)

IMO the Touareg is a Porsche in VW clothing or in other words a less expensive Porsche Cayenne for $56K

Just got back from a 3 day trip to the Adirondack Mountains in NY, it was like driving a exotic European sports car on the mountain roads with the utility of an SUV, even with the VR6 engine the 8 speed transmission would find the perfect gear to allow the Touareg to pull long grades with no effort keeping tach just under 2,900 RPM

The suspension on the Atlas can't compare to what the Touareg rides on.

Dash display said 23.8MPG after almost 600 miles of driving on 1 tank of premium, the Tiquan and Atlas can't compare !!!!!


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

Paroxetine said:


> The V6 Atlas has the same engine as the Touareg, but costs only $32K. Who would pay $20K more for an outdated Touareg that is much smaller? VW made the smart decision to cut it from their lineup.


the atlas is big and cheap, and screams of MK VI Jetta and NMS Passat.

Not in the same league at all.


----------



## trbochrg (Dec 1, 2004)

puma1552 said:


> the atlas is* big and cheap*, and screams of MK VI Jetta and NMS Passat.
> 
> Not in the same league at all.


Probably 90% (if not higher) of the American population looking for a 7 seat vehicle are looking for those two very items you mentioned in bold. Now if only they had moved Touareg production to the US maybe they could have lowered the cost on it and kept it in the lineup.

I'm not disagreeing with you. Just pointing out that from a business decision I understand where VW is coming from.


----------



## rcprato (Sep 14, 2007)

trbochrg said:


> Probably 90% (if not higher) of the American population looking for a 7 seat vehicle are looking for those two very items you mentioned in bold. Now if only they had moved Touareg production to the US maybe they could have lowered the cost on it and kept it in the lineup.
> 
> I'm not disagreeing with you. Just pointing out that from a business decision I understand where VW is coming from.


You are 100% correct, the average "American Driver" does not want a Touareg but someone who wants a SUV that handles like a sports car like yourself and me wouldn't drive a Tahoe or even an Atlas given a choice.

The Atlas killed the Touareg being sold in the US, maybe my next SUV will be the Porsche Cayenne ? Will be my first non VW car in 25+ years !


----------



## Paroxetine (Jan 14, 2015)

puma1552 said:


> the atlas is big and cheap, and screams of MK VI Jetta and NMS Passat.
> 
> Not in the same league at all.


Remember, you're buying a Volkswagen. If you're willing to spend $50K+, the majority of people will go towards a premium brand (e.g. Audi Q7, BMW X5, Porsche Cayenne).


----------



## overboosted (Sep 1, 2006)

Paroxetine said:


> Remember, you're buying a Volkswagen. If you're willing to spend $50K+, the majority of people will go towards a premium brand (e.g. Audi Q7, BMW X5, Porsche Cayenne).


I've been shopping for a few weeks, and to get one of those 3 similarly equipped its another $20K+
If they updated the TREG for 2018 with at least the virtual dash I'd buy one, but most likely I will go with a fully loaded XC60 Inscription.
I've bought 3 new VWs in the last decade, and loved them all, but they lost a customer.


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

Paroxetine said:


> Remember, you're buying a Volkswagen. If you're willing to spend $50K+, the majority of people will go towards a premium brand (e.g. Audi Q7, BMW X5, Porsche Cayenne).


I guess I have a hard time understanding why the majority of the public would rather buy an ugly no option base model from a premium brand rather than a premium model loaded up from a lesser brand. I always opt to do the latter, but I'm not most people I guess.


----------



## rcprato (Sep 14, 2007)

puma1552 said:


> I guess I have a hard time understanding why the majority of the public would rather buy an ugly no option base model from a premium brand rather than a premium model loaded up from a lesser brand. I always opt to do the latter, but I'm not most people I guess.


Are you referring to a Touareg as a no option vehicle from a premium brand ? 

IMO the interior is not as "fancy" as a lot of other vehicles in the $55K price range but none of those vehicles (Tahoe, Highlander, Cherokee) that I know of have the more sophisticated double wishbone front and rear suspension set up which makes the Touareg a pleasure to drive.

I'll take a plain interior in exchange for a SUV that is fun to drive on twisting mountain roads and goes down the interstate at 80mph like it is riding on rails !


----------



## Paroxetine (Jan 14, 2015)

puma1552 said:


> I guess I have a hard time understanding why the majority of the public would rather buy an ugly no option base model from a premium brand rather than a premium model loaded up from a lesser brand. I always opt to do the latter, but I'm not most people I guess.



Looks like you are somewhat biased, if you describe a base model Q7 or X5 as "ugly". 


You have to understand that brand image is an important concept in this price range. 
If you look at the luxury midsize SUV market, the top 22 SUVs are all premium brands, except one, the VW Touareg, ranked at #19 (https://cars.usnews.com/cars-trucks/rankings/luxury-midsize-suvs). 
It's not a market VW wants to compete in.


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

rcprato said:


> Are you referring to a Touareg as a no option vehicle from a premium brand ?
> 
> IMO the interior is not as "fancy" as a lot of other vehicles in the $55K price range but none of those vehicles (Tahoe, Highlander, Cherokee) that I know of have the more sophisticated double wishbone front and rear suspension set up which makes the Touareg a pleasure to drive.
> 
> I'll take a plain interior in exchange for a SUV that is fun to drive on twisting mountain roads and goes down the interstate at 80mph like it is riding on rails !


No. I'm saying the Touareg is the loaded premium model from a lesser brand. The Q7 etc would be the base model from a premium brand.



Paroxetine said:


> Looks like you are somewhat biased, if you describe a base model Q7 or X5 as "ugly".


Compared to the rest of the trims for a given model, yes. 

A base X5 will always look like a base X5 because it will always be uglier than all other X5s. Same for Q7, etc.

I like to buy top of the line trims, but that's just me. If that means buying a 'lesser' vehicle, then so be it. I could've bought a base Q5, or I could've bought my SEL Tiguan. Long term I'll be much happier with my top of the line Tiguan with all the features and looks, whereas with a base Q5 I'd be disappointed with the features and it would be very ho hum looking compared to higher trim Q5s. I will never compare my Tiguan to a Q5 on the road, but I'll compare it to every other Tiguan and be extremely satisfied that I got what IMO is the best of the model - no other Tiguan on the road will look better than mine IMO. I realize a Q3 is a better comparison to a Tiguan, but you get my point. I'm just not big on brand image, so I'd rather load up a lesser brand's model than strip out a perceived higher brand's model, dollar for dollar.


----------



## SuitUp007 (Aug 12, 2013)

I'm sort of in the same dilemma here. Looking at 2012 Touraeg Hybrid which come fully loaded exec trim options minus Dynaudio, or 2012 BMW X5 Diesel which if you find the right one comes way more equipped than the Touraeg. Considering my budget is around the $20K mark, not a lot of Touraeg Hybrids out there but quite a few BMW X5s. Mileage on them isn't fun though being over 70K on most of them. 

I really wanted a Touraeg TDI but those are rare and way too expensive now. It will take me years to recoup higher sales price even though fuel savings are greater. We barely do 7K miles annually on our cars. Plus many of the Touraeg TDIs are expensive on lower trim levels like Sport or Lux and miss out on way too many basic options found standard in others. 

Plus to make matters worse, my buddy in Michigan keeps calling me to convince me on taking a 2017 Grand Cherokee Limited or Overland on cheap 36 month lease for $350-450 with $1000 down which after 3 years will only cost me $15K or less total. Those come super loaded, will be brand new vehicle, warranty, and zero maintenance headaches. I'm just more into owning a German tank like the Touraeg so not sure which way I will go.


----------



## TN Tig 1 (Mar 17, 2010)

IMHO, VW really never marketed this vehicle very well. You would think they would tout its performance and handing to appeal to an enthusiast market. It really is a Porsche Cayenne in VW trim. 

To the average buyer, it seemed like a lot of money to spend for a VW. Plus, for the money it appeared that you didn't get nearly as many creature comforts as you could get in a competitor for less. However, many of the competitors didn't offer an engaging driving experience like the Touareg. So for many people it was a "bang for the buck" issue. 

I always liked the styling of the Touareg. The Atlas and now the Tiguan are very "vanilla" IMO.


----------



## rcprato (Sep 14, 2007)

I agree, I think of my Touareg as a Porsche Cayenne in VW clothing.

Yes, this in not an SUV for the typical American SUV buyer but for the SUV enthusiast that wants a capable SUV that is fun to drive!


----------



## Paroxetine (Jan 14, 2015)

It's a poor man's Porsche!


----------



## SuitUp007 (Aug 12, 2013)

TN Tig 1 said:


> IMHO, VW really never marketed this vehicle very well. You would think they would tout its performance and handing to appeal to an enthusiast market. It really is a Porsche Cayenne in VW trim.
> 
> To the average buyer, it seemed like a lot of money to spend for a VW. Plus, for the money it appeared that you didn't get nearly as many creature comforts as you could get in a competitor for less. However, many of the competitors didn't offer an engaging driving experience like the Touareg. So for many people it was a "bang for the buck" issue.
> 
> I always liked the styling of the Touareg. The Atlas and now the Tiguan are very "vanilla" IMO.


I completely agree with your thoughts and I'm seeing more and more through the reviews that it's a solid tank of a vehicle that hugs the road unlike any other SUV. The others come standard ton of options but are American made and may not have that heavy German feel whatever that means lmao! 

Now I've narrowed it down to two playing fields and that's a 2008-2010 Touraeg V8 with air ride suspension or nicely loaded V6 model. Or a 2015 Hybrid which is triple the costs but everything I want and I'll just effing call it a day once and for all. Just afraid the Hybrid will screw me down the road and end up having buyers remorse. 

I need to test drive both of these vehicles extensively and really figure it out from there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

SuitUp007 said:


> Now I've narrowed it down to two playing fields and that's a 2008-2010 Touraeg V8 with air ride suspension or nicely loaded V6 model. Or a 2015 Hybrid which is triple the costs but everything I want and I'll just effing call it a day once and for all. Just afraid the Hybrid will screw me down the road and end up having buyers remorse.


You can find 09 V8, but those were corporate executive cars. They were not available for regular sale from the dealer. Meaning you won't find many of them, but they will come with some options that were never offered here in the US for regular sale. No '10 V8 at all. Just the 3.0 TDI and 3.6 VR gas motor. Air suspension option is going to be even harder to find, that was a special order only option and dealers were not getting Touaregs with that option to sell. Most who have air are going to hang on to them due to the rarity of the option.


----------



## SuitUp007 (Aug 12, 2013)

Yeti35 said:


> You can find 09 V8, but those were corporate executive cars. They were not available for regular sale from the dealer. Meaning you won't find many of them, but they will come with some options that were never offered here in the US for regular sale. No '10 V8 at all. Just the 3.0 TDI and 3.6 VR gas motor. Air suspension option is going to be even harder to find, that was a special order only option and dealers were not getting Touaregs with that option to sell. Most who have air are going to hang on to them due to the rarity of the option.


Could this be one of them although this is a MY 2008. Probably a dealer special order for customer. 

Any major differences between the 2009 Corporate model versus this rare loaded 2008? 

Hey, check out this car I found on Cars.com: https://www.cars.com/vehicledetail/detail/709535219/overview?aff=share_other



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

SuitUp007 said:


> Could this be one of them although this is a MY 2008. Probably a dealer special order for customer.
> 
> Any major differences between the 2009 Corporate model versus this rare loaded 2008?
> 
> ...


That is probably a special order. The corp cars came with driver assist package that was never made available for order here in NA. Corp cars seemed to come with every option available to ROW. The shipped them over here to be used when Execs were in town to drive around or be driven. Just looked at the pics, aside from four zone and air suspension, nothing super special about it. They all came with a center diff lock. Rear locker was a rare option. Four zone was not very common, but could be ordered as well as the air suspension. It is a nice ride, but I'd bet there were others like it.


----------



## Hoosierdub (Nov 17, 2011)

Video killed the radio star, and Atlas killed the Treg. The Atlas buyers have no clue what made the Treg special. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

Hoosierdub said:


> Video killed the radio star, and Atlas killed the Treg. The Atlas buyers have no clue what made the Treg special.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There is a Treg driver on Club Treg driving a loaner Atlas while his TDI is having the fuel system replaced. He is hating the Atlas and calling it a POS. I would not even drive one myself.


----------



## TIGSEL (Dec 22, 2011)

Most Americans shopping for SUVs aren't "car people", they are "deal" people and they only care about "big-n-cheap", thus the Atlas, RIP the Touareg.


----------



## rcprato (Sep 14, 2007)

Hoosierdub said:


> Video killed the radio star, and Atlas killed the Treg. The Atlas buyers have no clue what made the Treg special.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Unfortunately you are correct, most American SUV buyer's don't care about the heritage of the Touareg and all the engineering that makes it such a great car !

When we are ready to replace our Touareg it will most likely be a Porsche or Audi Q7


----------



## OZ.IN.USA (Jan 29, 2011)

TIGSEL said:


> Most Americans shopping for SUVs aren't "car people", they are "deal" people and they only care about "big-n-cheap", thus the Atlas, RIP the Touareg.


:thumbup:


----------



## Hoosierdub (Nov 17, 2011)

rcprato said:


> Unfortunately you are correct, most American SUV buyer's don't care about the heritage of the Touareg and all the engineering that makes it such a great car !
> 
> When we are ready to replace our Touareg it will most likely be a Porsche or Audi Q7


And to think we can no longer get a Porsche for VW money! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rcprato (Sep 14, 2007)

Hoosierdub said:


> And to think we can no longer get a Porsche for VW money!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


:thumbup:


----------



## SuitUp007 (Aug 12, 2013)

Hoosierdub said:


> And to think we can no longer get a Porsche for VW money!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sure you can, just wait 1-2 years when all those 2016 TDIs become for sale again after the owner has driven it for couple of years and now wants to sell. Then you will get a 2-3 year old badass truck. 

Or just wait until 2018+ when VW brings back Diesel again hopefully. Does anyone know how long they are barred from selling Diesels again? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GC Autoparts (Jul 7, 2011)

The Touareg will retrun to the North American Market I believe in 2019 :beer:


----------



## ClownCar (Feb 16, 1999)

Paroxetine said:


> It's a poor man's Porsche!


Touareg is a smart man's Porsche.


----------



## crtdimark (Sep 2, 2011)

GC Autoparts said:


> The Touareg will retrun to the North American Market I believe in 2019 :beer:


to bad they will ruin it...be fwd bias awd, cheap materials and no tdi....just like the atlas


----------



## Hoosierdub (Nov 17, 2011)

GC Autoparts said:


> The Touareg will retrun to the North American Market I believe in 2019 :beer:


Where did you get that information? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OZZIEOWNER (Jun 5, 2018)

*Over it*



BrewDude said:


> http://www.motortrend.com/news/volkswagen-touareg-discontinued-u-s-market/


I think I'm on the brink of being over it... nothing like a Touareg with problems!


----------



## scottglenn (Mar 8, 2017)

SAD. Looks like a nice remodel.
https://www.volkswagen.ie/en/models/new-touareg.html


----------



## rcprato (Sep 14, 2007)

VAG NA will offer a very similar model under Audi badge https://www.audizine.com/news/news.php?nid=353&npid=429


----------



## Thumper3 (Mar 13, 2016)

scottglenn said:


> SAD. Looks like a nice remodel.
> https://www.volkswagen.ie/en/models/new-touareg.html


Interesting, yes it's a Euro site but it seems to show the V6 TDI as the ONLY engine available. Does look like a nice remodel, but have to see how they give it to us. Us colonists always get the short end of the stick.


----------

